# BP river class ships



## coffeeman62 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi - looking for an accomodation plan of a BP River class ship from the 1970's - can anyone help or point me in the right direction please?
Thank


----------



## mofnotmuff (Jan 15, 2008)

There is one in the book BP tankers a group Fleet history British Tay page 53


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

When I joined the Kennet there was a dead cat in the radio room. Apparently my predecessor had tried to swing it around.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

I did a 7 month trip on the Trent in 86/87 great ship really enjoyed my time onboard have a few photos if you want I can post them, only thing missing was they did not have swimming pools.


----------



## mofnotmuff (Jan 15, 2008)

Did trips on dart forth esk spey and Tay with decent runs and chance to see a bit of the world unlike the big uns
Proud moment for me was on the dart after joining in Trinidad and trading Caribbean and South America we loaded naphtha with LEFO with discharge later confirmed as Teesport my home port and I was on the wheel when we tied up at ICI no 2 jetty early hours of the morning. Great ships and great memories


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I am jealous, I never sailed into Liverpool or any other UK port during my time at sea. If I had, it would have been great for my Dad! Ho Hum!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Sailed into Greenock for a few years on Denholm's box boats and got various relations on for a look around the ER and a drink in the bar. Once got my dad who was a mechanic to trade onto an OBO at Hunterston he was very impressed with the size of engine room. Years later I was on a stacked drilling rig in Invergordon and got him on for an overnight visit, there were only four of us onboard to keep the lights on and the equipment turned over.


----------



## coffeeman62 (Jul 1, 2021)

mofnotmuff said:


> There is one in the book BP tankers a group Fleet history British Tay page 53


brilliant - thankyou


----------



## aljackson (Sep 4, 2013)

Sailed with B P in the 70,s Great company until G .P.S was brought in


----------

